# Minesweeper game, free for the Nook Color



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Minesweeper/Toy-Studio-LLC/e/2940043354471?cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-WahK*QAaqiQ-_-10:1

As I understand it, this does *not* work on any other version of Nook, including the eInk readers or the iPad app.


----------

